# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  أهم كتاب عربي في التحليل الأساسي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبوخالد2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الحمد لله رب العالمين، 
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين.    أرفق لكم هنا نسخة كاملة بي دي إف من كتاب سلسلة حلقات إقتصادية   للأستاذ طارق مراد والمنشور في موضوع : النسخة الكاملة - سلسلة حلقات إقتصادية للأستاذ المشرف الكبير رمضان غنيم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068.html    وقد سبق وأن أرفقت الكتاب في ملف وورد في نهاية الموضوع في المشاركة رقم 49 واليوم إخواني الكرام أرفق لكم الكتاب في نسخة بي دي إف أرجو أن يكون فيه النفع والفائدة لكم جميعا.  الكتاب تجدونه هنا  http://www.4shared.com/document/jfe7bHGl/___online.html    أما نسخة الوورد من الكتاب فتجدونه هنا  http://www.4shared.com/file/Qto3kbco/___online.html

----------


## أبوخالد2010

أرجو من الأستا> رمضان غنيم أن يطلع على الكتاب وأن ي>كر لنا أي ملاحظات أو أخطاء أو تعقيبات أو إضافات نضيفها للكتاب.
وهو أيضا مطلوب من كل اخ كريم يقوم بتحميل الكتاب
ولكم جميعا شكري وتقديري  
ملاحظة: لا أدري فقد اكتشفت بعد الكتابة أن حرف الزال مكتوب دائما > فأسفي لكم جميعا على هزا الخطأ وأحاول معرفة سببه إن شاء الله

----------


## رمضان غنيم

> أرجو من الأستا> رمضان غنيم أن يطلع على الكتاب وأن ي>كر لنا أي ملاحظات أو أخطاء أو تعقيبات أو إضافات نضيفها للكتاب.
> وهو أيضا مطلوب من كل اخ كريم يقوم بتحميل الكتاب
> ولكم جميعا شكري وتقديري  
> ملاحظة: لا أدري فقد اكتشفت بعد الكتابة أن حرف الزال مكتوب دائما > فأسفي لكم جميعا على هزا الخطأ وأحاول معرفة سببه إن شاء الله

 السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك اخي ابو خالــــــد  
مجهود رائع تشكر عليه ، وان شاء الله سوف يتم مراجعة الكتاب  
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية    :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك ومن امثال الكاتب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed saleh

شكرا جزيلاا علي الكتاب

----------


## forexeagle

شكرا علي الكتاب الرائع جاري التحميل

----------


## احمد الخالد

شكرا على الكتاب في ميزان حسناتك
وفي انتظار الاستاذ رمضان غنيم على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## 3ashekforex

ملاحظة: لا أدري فقد اكتشفت بعد الكتابة أن حرف الزال مكتوب دائما > فأسفي لكم جميعا على هزا الخطأ وأحاول معرفة سببه إن شاء الله[/quote]
هذا خطأ فى تنزيل السيستم علاجه كالتالى
بديل حرف الذ  تضغط على  
\  اللى بجانب الباك سباس 
تحياتى

----------


## أبوخالد2010

هذا خطأ فى تنزيل السيستم علاجه كالتالى
بديل حرف الذ  تضغط على  
\  اللى بجانب الباك سباس 
تحياتى[/QUOTE] 
أشكرك يا محمود على هذه الملاحظة الجميلة
وإن شاء الله أقوم بتحميل الويندوز مرة ثانية

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> السلام عليكم  
> بارك الله فيك اخي ابو خالــــــد  
> مجهود رائع تشكر عليه ، وان شاء الله سوف يتم مراجعة الكتاب  
> الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية

 أستاذ رمضان - وفيك بارك الله
ولكم بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى الشكر على نقل هذا الكتاب لنا
والشكر موصول لمؤلف هذا الكتاب
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك ومن امثال الكاتب

 شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> شكرا جزيلاا علي الكتاب

 الشكر والحمد لله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> شكرا علي الكتاب الرائع جاري التحميل

 نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن نستفيد به جميعا

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> شكرا على الكتاب في ميزان حسناتك
> وفي انتظار الاستاذ رمضان غنيم على خير ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

----------


## toto.nany

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
  مشكووووووووووووووور
    مشكوووووووور :015:

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## مصطفى البنان

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## kale2010

جزاك الله خير اخى الفاضل

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
>   مشكووووووووووووووور
>     مشكوووووووور

 الشكر لله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> بارك الله فيك .

 وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## أبوخالد2010

> جزاك الله خير اخى الفاضل

 وجزاك بمثله
يا اخي العزيز

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

جزاك الله خيرا اخى فى الله
وبانتظار تاكيد المراجعة من اخى رمضان غنيم ,,

----------


## mmtv88

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## harissi

هذه معلومات جداً مفيدة شكراً لجميع المشتركين هنا مشكورين

----------


## جون_ايف

شكرا جزيلاا علي الكتاب : ongue:

----------


## omarhossam

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه

----------


## islam10

مراجع مميزة

----------


## Gisto

لقد قرأت هذا الكتاب وأريد أن أقول هنا أنه كتاب موصى به للغاية للمتداولين الجدد من أجل التعرف على التداول. أنا متأكد من أنكم ستقرأه يا جماعة في أقرب وقت ممكن. الكتاب هو أفضل صديق للإنسان حيث أنه معك عندما لا يكون هناك شخص آخر. شكرًا!

----------


## محمدsa

رائع شكرا

----------


## Gisto

الكتاب يساعد على شرح مفاهيم الاقتصاد. استخدم الكاتب لغة بسيطة للغاية تساعد المبتدئين على فهم مفاهيم الاقتصاد في صعوده وهبوطه والأسباب الكامنة وراء صعوده وهبوطه. يمكن جعل الاقتصاد أقوى إذا تم القضاء على الفساد تماما.

----------


## midomaro

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## Gisto

لقد قرأت هذا الكتاب وأريد أن أقول هنا أنه كتاب موصى به للغاية للمتداولين الجدد من أجل التعرف على التداول. أنا متأكد من أنكم ستقرأه يا جماعة في أقرب وقت ممكن. الكتاب هو أفضل صديق للإنسان حيث أنه معك عندما لا يكون هناك شخص آخر. شكرًا!

----------


## da123451

بارك الله فيك ياستاذنا ابو خالد وجميل انه في نسخه ورد حتي يمكننا الاطلاع عليه دائما

----------

